# Happy Birthday NDHSR, SteppingHeavenward



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 11-21-2009:

-NDHSR (born in 1980, Age: 29)
-SteppingHeavenward (born in 1981, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## A.J. (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## baron (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Michael (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the both of you!


----------



## Curt (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy birthday to youse.


----------



## Berean (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to both of you!


----------

